# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Repair)  حل لمشكلة الشورت بالاجهزة الصينية

## Shamseldeen Victory

*حل لمشكلة الشورت بالاجهزة الصينية*  يااعزائى الكرام سنتناول اليوم احدى الحلول الشافية لمشكلة  الشــــــــــورت بالاجهزة الصينية عموما واتمنى ان ينال الموضوع  اعجابكم؟ ياتينا احيانا جهاز به مشكلة شورت واحتمال 95%  السبب شحن و5% سماعة ازن...واقصد ان الجهاز طافى اى عطل تيار....ونتاكد من الالتماس  ان الجهاز ببطارية لايعمل او بالبورسبلاى يعطى اشارة شورت مباشرة او يفتح ويعطى  اشارة شورت ويطفئ مباشرة. الحل الذى اريدك ان تقوم به سهل جدا ومختصر  وسريع واحتمال نجاحه 75% الا وهو اخلع مشط الشحن واربط الجهار بالpower supply واذا  لم يعطيك اشارة شورت مباشرة او لم يقرا تيار عالى فتاكد ان العملية نجحت واضغط على  زر التشغيل وانت متاكد من عملك. وبعد ذلك جرب ربط مشط جديد وجرب على ال power  supplyاذا كان الناتج كما موضح اعلاه فاذا الحل100% واذا اعطى ناتج سلبى او رجع  الجهاز الى حالته الاولى اذا الحل75% والحل الاخر معقد ويحتاج  الى خبرة وهو مراجعة مقاومات الشحن فاحيانا توجد واحدة مغلقة (( بالاميتر بييب))  وهذه اما تخلع او تغير ومراجعة القطعة الرايسية للكهرباء.

----------


## alhussene

يسلمووووووووووووووووا

----------


## هيما لورد

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## MARRAK

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## boutaleb

merci mon frere

----------


## عصام الوجيه-HE

انا لاقيت هذه المشكلة اكثر من مرة وكان الحل بنزع مكثف من البورده موصل بين الموجب زالسالب 
عرفت المكثف العاطل من قياس بورده مشابهة صالحة

----------


## عصام الوجيه-HE

الله يزيدكم

----------


## y.tresor

شكرا أخي

----------


## محمود المصرى

شكرا

----------

